# se devoir de



## Carolina Rocío

Hola a todos,

La frase del título (Le supérieur se doit de faire lui-même, et en priorité, toutes les tâches valorisantes de son service) aparece en un cuestionario o encuesta autoaplicada sobre la delegación.  Pero no entiendo el sentido de la frase.  Les agradeceré su ayuda para encontrar una traducción al español.

Mil gracias,

Carolina


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

se devoir de +inf:


> [Pour désigner ce que l'on se croit tenu d'accomplir en vertu de la morale ou de l'usage]


Es equivalente a:


> - se faire un d. de creerse en la obligación de, tener a mucho;


Diccionario de la casa.

Si hay más cosas que te bloquean, indícalo por favor.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Gracias Cintia&Martine

Entonces creo que quedaría más o menos así:  "El superior es responsable de llevar a cabo y priorizar todas las tareas importantes él mismo"

¿te parece que interpreta bien el sentido de la frase original?

Carolina


----------



## Cintia&Martine

- Es más que _es responsable_ (se constata un hecho) es _responsabilizarse _/ obligarse a cumplir/ _imponerse el deber_... 
- _en priorité_ califica lo que precede no las tareas. Está puesto en inciso para insistir que es lo primero que tiene que hacer antes de cualquier otra cosa.
- _valorisantes _no es _importantes_, son tareas que le hace sentirse bien, que "halagan su ego" de ejecutivo.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Cintia&Martine said:


> - Es más que _es responsable_ (se constata un hecho) es _responsabilizarse _/ obligarse a cumplir/ _imponerse el deber_...
> - _en priorité_ califica lo que precede no las tareas. Está puesto en inciso para insistir que es lo primero que tiene que hacer antes de cualquier otra cosa.
> - _valorisantes _no es _importantes_, son tareas que le hace sentirse bien, que "halagan su ego" de ejecutivo.


 
Mil gracias, entonces, ahora sería:  El superior debe responsabilizarse, ante todo, de las tareas 'realmente importantes' o de las tareas enriquecedoras, o de las tareas que enaltezcan su ego...

He estado buscando una solución para valorisant en otros hilos, y el asunto está peludo...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

_Enriquecedoras _me parece bien, aunque más cerca del original: _valorizante_, aunque no esté en la RAE se emplea y se entiende... lo del ego era medio broma, lo siento .


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Cintia&Martine said:


> lo del ego era medio broma, lo siento .


 No juegues con mi ignorancia!    Mentira, gracias por toda tu ayuda, aprendí mucho
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## swift

Sólo para demostrar que el uso pronominal de "deber" es legítimo en castellano:



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *1.     * tr. Estar obligado a algo por la ley divina, natural o positiva. U. t. c. prnl. _Deberse a la patria._





			
				CLAVE said:
			
		

> 1 Lo que se tiene obligación de hacer, esp. si es por imposición legal o moral: El primer deber de un médico es luchar por salvar la vida del enfermo.
> s.m.pl.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

¡Gracias Swift!


----------



## Michelange

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​

Hola a todos:

Tengo un problema con esta construcción. Es un texto literario y encuentro:

"Nos chemins se doivent de ne jamais se croiser".

Estoy tentado a traducir como "Nuestros caminos no deben cruzarse jamás o nunca deben cruzarse" pero no entiendo por qué la estructura es "deben de no cruzarse jamás" ¿Acaso es una expresión y tiene otro matiz?

Merci bien.


----------



## blink05

Está difícil...

La idea: los caminos tienen la mutua obligación de no cruzarse.

No corresponde a la estructura "deber de" del español para denotar probabilidad. Es más bien como cuando decimos "se deben respeto", salvo que en francés también se permite un "de" + infinitivo.

Le dejo la traducción a manos más entrenadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Michelange

¿Estaría dentro de esa idea: "ha de procurar no cruzarse jamás" (¿y por cierto, jamás o nunca?)?


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

"Nuestros caminos se deben el no cruzarse jamás" ( o nunca), me parece que traduce correctamente la frase en francés. Lo único que se me escapa es si en francés existe o no la misma ambigüedad que en español en cuanto a si el deber es para con uno mimo o para con el otro. En español la hay y si en francés no fuera el caso, en español habría que escribir "se deben a sí / ellos mismos" para eliminarla.

"han de procurar ..." no tiene ni mucho menos la misma fuerza que "se deben el ..", correspondería más a una intención, mientras que "se deben ..." es, como bien han dicho ya, una obligación.

Saludos.


----------



## Michelange

Lo que ocurre es que unos caminos no se pueden deber el no cruzarse jamás...


----------



## swift

Hola:

Todo se puede mas no todo se debe.  Además, ¿no te parece que personificar a los caminos confiere mayor expresividad a la imagen?

Lo que quiere decir es: necesidad nos está impuesta de no volver a encontrarnos jamás.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## MarianoD

Bon jour,

No logro captar plenamente el sentido de la expresión: *Je me dois d'y répondre. *¿Sería: "Debo responder a eso"? Lo que me confunde es el "me". ¿No sería mejor: "Je dois d'y répondre"?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour mariano D:

Se devoir de + infinitif exprime une obligation morale que l'on s'impose soi-même.

Lis ce fil depuis le début.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frangs

NUEVA PREGUNTA​¿Qué os parece esta traducción para esta frase: "Ce nouveau procédé se doit d'apporter des réponses nouvelles".

"Este procedimiento nuevo está destinado a aportar nuevas respuestas".

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## jprr

Hola:


frangs said:


> ¿Qué os parece esta traducción...


...que tal vez te sirva echar un ojo al diccionario: devoir (traductions supplémentaires)
"se devoir de"_* implica*_ una_* obligación -* no puedes ser para menos que..._


----------



## frangs

jprr said:


> Hola:
> 
> ...que tal vez te sirva echar un ojo al diccionario: devoir (traductions supplémentaires)
> "se devoir de"_* implica*_ una_* obligación -* no puedes ser para menos que..._



¡Buenos días!
Ya le echado un ojo al diccionario y a otros posts. De todos modos "no puedes ser para menos que..." no tiene sentido en español.
Según Gévy, no es simplemente una obligación, sino una obligación moral que alguien se impone a sí mismo... lo cual no es literalmente aplicable a este caso, porque no hablamos de una persona, sino de un procedimiento.
A ver si se te ocurre algo mejor o más apropiado, o alguien puede darme una alternativa.


----------



## Paquita

Para darte una traducción más adecuada, necesitamos el contexto: ¿de qué procedimiento se trata?¿industrial?¿literario?¿...?

Así, sin explicaciones, diría que si al autor le pareció bien utilizar para un "procedimiento" un verbo que suele aplicarse a las personas que lo originan o lo utilizan, tendrá sus motivos que el traductor debe (= se doit de) respetar.

Puede ser una "personalización"...


----------



## frangs

Paquita said:


> Para darte una traducción más adecuada, necesitamos el contexto: ¿de qué procedimiento se trata?¿industrial?¿literario?¿...?
> 
> Así, sin explicaciones, diría que si al autor le pareció bien utilizar para un "procedimiento" un verbo que suele aplicarse a las personas que lo originan o lo utilizan, tendrá sus motivos que el traductor debe (= se doit de) respetar.
> 
> Puede ser una "personalización"...



Hola. Es un procedimiento técnico para realizar unas operaciones industriales, y se supone que este procedimiento es mejor que los anteriores y aporta "réponses nouvelles" a los problemas planteados.
Como ves, es todo muy genérico; se podría aplicar a cualquier tipo de procedimiento (jurídico, informático, pedagógico, etc... etc...).
 Estoy pensando que quizás iría bien algo como: "Este procedimiento tiene el compromiso de...." o simplemente "Este procedimiento debe....",

Lo que ocurre es que tiene un matiz algo diferente al "deber" buscaba algo que le diera ese matiz pero no sé si existe una traducción más precisa en español.

En cierto sentido, "estar destinado" también le cuadra, ya que "estar destinado a" significa que tu destino es ese y por lo tanto es una obligación, no puedes eludirlo; pero no indica tanta obligación como un simple "debe".


----------



## jprr

No es una suposición* sino una obligación*.
ha de / tiene que aportar nuevas soluciones.


----------



## frangs

jprr said:


> No es una suposición* sino una obligación*.
> ha de / tiene que aportar nuevas soluciones.


Creo que nadie ha dicho que sea una "suposición". Estamos discutiendo el matiz de la obligación ¡Un saludo!

EDIT: me he expresado incorrectamente


----------



## swift

Hola:

“Estar en la obligación de [+ infinitivo]” podría funcionar. O, si he entendido bien lo que quería decir @jprr, “no poder menos de [+ infinitivo]” (cf. DPD: menos, 4  http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=menos).


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> “no poder menos de [+ infinitivo]”


----------



## frangs

Gracias por las aportaciones a todos. Me pregunto si a un nativo francés le suena tan raro el original como a mí me suena la traducción, porque en ese caso no se le pueden pedir peras al olmo, y mi obligación es transmitir la idea del autor, no mejorarla, con lo que una expresión "inusual" en español se correspondería bien con otra también inusual en francés.

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

En francés es una construcción absolutamente banal, muy socorrida en ciertas hablas con cierto tono de formalidad.

Me cuesta ver la anomalía en una traducción de este tipo:

_Este nuevo procedimiento tiene el deber de...
Este nuevo procedimiento está en la obligación de...
Este nuevo procedimiento debe, obligatoriamente, aportar...
Este nuevo procedimiento conlleva la obligación de aportar...
Con este nuevo procedimiento no {podríamos/se podría} menos de aportar...
_


----------



## frangs

swift said:


> En francés es una construcción absolutamente banal, muy socorrida en ciertas hablas con cierto tono de formalidad.
> 
> Me cuesta ver la anomalía en una traducción de este tipo:
> 
> _Este nuevo procedimiento tiene el deber de...
> Este nuevo procedimiento está en la obligación de...
> Este nuevo procedimiento debe, obligatoriamente, aportar...
> Este nuevo procedimiento conlleva la obligación de aportar...
> Con este nuevo procedimiento no {podríamos/se podría} menos de aportar..._



Gracias 

A mí todas las expresiones españolas me suenan raras; cuesta cuadrar lo de asignar a un procedimiento un deber o una obligación... Estoy viendo que en muchas páginas webs lo traducen simplemente por "debe"; incluso en inglés también veo que simplemente usan "must". Lo iré rumiando, porque a veces una opción que al principio te suena rara, luego la encuentras natural. Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás simplemente para una frase como ésta: ha de...

Gévy


----------



## frangs

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quizás simplemente para una frase como ésta: ha de...
> 
> Gévy



Sí, al final he usado simplemente "debe".... aunque intuyo que tiene un matiz que no acabo de encontrar en español.
También, al ser lenguaje de tipo formal (casi jurídico; es un texto técnico pero redactado muchas veces por abogados o influido por estos últimos) es posible que se use normalmente alguna de las "extrañas" opciones ya propuestas y yo lo desconozca.


----------

